# hello everyone hoping to find some answers/support



## kjensen (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm a 43 year old male who has dealt with what I would call minor bowl issues since I was a kid. However this last year and a half have changed dramatically. I began losing weight and had loss of appetite along with some bleeding, TERRIBLE sulfur burps and diarrhea. my doc referred me to a Gastro specialist who promptly did a colonoscopy. he feared the worst that I had cancer but only found a half dozen polyps and a couple of hemorrhoids. Nothing else was discovered. I was given fiber, a probiotic and told to stop dairy for 2 weeks. I was religious about this and it seemed to help little so I continued this past the two weeks. at about the month mark everything stopped helping and all went back to what it had been before. I dealt with it for several more months and then made another appointment. at this point I was given xifaxan which did wonders for the sulfur burps but not much else. I began a diet and supplements aimed at killing off yeast because I had talked to several people that thought I had a C albicans problem. this didn't really help but it was worth a shot. my symptoms would range from horrible gas that turned into explosive terribly smelly diarrhea that BURNED like crazy, to constipation after I took something for the Diarrhea. I would spend the next 3 days constipated which was ok because my backside was still recovering from the acid diarrhea. then it would start all over again. at this point the doc just labeled me IBS-d and said good luck. I have since done a food journal and I have figured out that fatty meats and really greasy oily foods have a tendency to trigger it. but the interesting thing is the Diarrhea wont show up until many hours after the meal but that's generally the last thing I ate before the diarrhea. now in addition to all this when I have the D I am now leaking. Not a lot but enough to have to change under garments on occasion and it causes itching and terrible discomfort. I have begun to think that I have Bile acid Diarrhea that is associated with eating fatty foods. its hard to find any information on my symptoms that makes any sense. anything anyone could add would be helpfull

thanks a ton!


----------

